# PXAMG for sale



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*FS: PXAMG 99.99*









Item is for sale on Amazon.com. 99.99.
http://www.amazon.com/Peripher...r=8-1 
* add iPod control and HD Radio to your compatible satellite-ready factory stereo
* requires a vehicle-specific adapter (not included)
* works with optional HDRT HD Radio tuner (not included)

* Product Dimensions: 14.6 ounces
* Shipping Weight: 1 pounds (View shipping rates and policies)
* Shipping: Currently, item can be shipped only within the U.S.
* ASIN: B0015G5UVW
* Item model number: PXAMG
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by japoipnoi at 12:38 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FS: PXAMG 99.99 (japoipnoi)*

Still for sale. NOW 86.99!


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FS: PXAMG 99.99 (japoipnoi)*

Bump.


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: FS: PXAMG 99.99 (japoipnoi)*

Why are you bumping what is essentially an advertisement for Amazon? Can't you at least put this in the classified forum?

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Also, I have purchased this exact unit for my 2006 GLI and it was a total piece of junk. It didn't work half the time and drained my battery while the car was shut off. I ended up returning it and getting a Dension 100 adapter instead, which works much better.


_Modified by Philly_NickM at 5:33 AM 2-20-2009_


----------



## trip permit (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FS: PXAMG 99.99 (japoipnoi)*

*I would recommend NOT purchasing ANYTHING from japoipnoi. He sent me rims that were in way worse shape than described. The wheels had bends in them as well as curb rash and knicks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Paypal dispute was completed, but not enough to cover damage to wheels. So beware! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif *


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FS: PXAMG 99.99 (japoipnoi)*

SOLD!


----------

